# AFC Docheno's Stray Tracer



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

AFC Docheno's Stray Tracer (Trace) (NFC-AFC Robber's Stray Bullet x Drake's Prima Donna QAA, MH)

Fully amateur trained, stays home during fall and winter to hunt upland and waterfowl. Big powerful, handsome yellow factored dog who stays in the house with us. Trace has a great on/off switch with a proven record as a competitor while being a pet in our
home. Trace runs his blinds just as hard as his marks kicking up dirt. very good in the water, wants to do the right thing and an exceptional marker. I currently own a Trace son who won a qualifying and a qual 4th as a 2 year old.

If you would like to see Trace in action, he was showcased in the Lardy/Farmer rematch Symposium









HuntingLabPedigree


Online Labrador retriever pedigree database



www.huntinglabpedigree.com





*OFA Hips: *LR-236901G49M-VPI (Good)
*Eye CERF/CAER: *LR-EYE15991/49M-VPI
*OFA Elbow: *LR-EL86737M49-VPI (normal)
*EIC: *LR-EIC08/75F-PI (clear)
*AKC reg: *SR84929408



















[email protected]
920-988-1337

Loran Marmes


----------

